# wing infection?



## agent A (May 27, 2012)

hey all, got a phyllovates pair on friday and the tips of the female's wings have become brown

she seems a bit weaker and i was wondering if it is possible for a mantis to have infected wings?

thanx


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 27, 2012)

could be, they are part of the body, if I were you, I would clip the bad parts away, I have done it before, may not make a diff, but it wont hurt the mantis


----------



## agent A (May 27, 2012)

ok

she isnt eating and has trouble climbing

i will clip off brown parts (after snapping some pics) them put vinegar on the area to kill bacteria


----------



## agent A (May 27, 2012)

here are some pics of the infection







she clearly doesnt look so good






she doesnt try to right herself


----------



## gripen (May 27, 2012)

She is also very very thin.


----------



## agent A (May 27, 2012)

gripen said:


> She is also very very thin.


OK well i got her on FRIDAY and she molted to adult at the beginning of the week!!! i am NOT neglecting my mantis she ate several flies and a butterfly friday and yesterday ate 2 flies i have a nauphoeta in her cage but she wont eat it and she isnt eating today


----------



## gripen (May 27, 2012)

agent A said:


> OK well i got her on FRIDAY and she molted to adult at the beginning of the week!!! i am NOT neglecting my mantis she ate several flies and a butterfly friday and yesterday ate 2 flies i have a nauphoeta in her cage but she wont eat it and she isnt eating today


I'm not blaming you! Mine died in a similar way. I hope she pulls through.


----------



## agent A (May 27, 2012)

gripen said:


> I'm not blaming you! Mine died in a similar way. I hope she pulls through.


Flies r trying to eat her now  

Better freeze her


----------



## CoolMantid (May 27, 2012)

Aww


----------



## CoolMantid (May 27, 2012)

Have u freezed her? If u havent i would leave her be in a net cage without flies


----------



## gripen (May 27, 2012)

agent A said:


> Flies r trying to eat her now
> 
> Better freeze her


Sorry to hear that  this really is a very sweet sp.


----------



## twolfe (May 27, 2012)

Brown at the end of the wing tips is sometimes normal with this species. I sent you a message. Be sure to keep them hydrated!

I googled some Texas Unicorn images as I don't have any images of my other females. Many of the images show the brown at the tip of the wings.

http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&amp;hl=en&amp;sa=N&amp;biw=1098&amp;bih=669&amp;tbm=isch&amp;tbnid=vDEN15a5VcZzmM:&amp;imgrefurl=http://www.gurdersmantis.com/phyllovateschlorophaea.htm&amp;docid=7vSNXT2l_H2jcM&amp;imgurl=http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u60/Gurder/Mantis%2525202/100_9653.jpg&amp;w=639&amp;h=480&amp;ei=F7DCT_7mKc2_gQf07ZDTCQ&amp;zoom=1&amp;iact=rc&amp;dur=302&amp;sig=116923637580446937202&amp;page=2&amp;tbnh=151&amp;tbnw=200&amp;start=16&amp;ndsp=22&amp;ved=1t:429,r:10,s:16,i:132&amp;tx=81&amp;ty=66

http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&amp;hl=en&amp;sa=N&amp;biw=1098&amp;bih=669&amp;tbm=isch&amp;tbnid=S8xqPxVTxQPwoM:&amp;imgrefurl=http://www.buy-wholesale-land.com/guadalupe-mountains-park/&amp;docid=5ITYZhaQI9MIoM&amp;imgurl=http://www.buy-wholesale-land.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/Female-Texas-Unicorn-Mantis.8x5-e1291778494974.jpg&amp;w=650&amp;h=433&amp;ei=F7DCT_7mKc2_gQf07ZDTCQ&amp;zoom=1&amp;iact=rc&amp;dur=264&amp;sig=116923637580446937202&amp;page=1&amp;tbnh=148&amp;tbnw=197&amp;start=0&amp;ndsp=16&amp;ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:74&amp;tx=143&amp;ty=40

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/yen_saw/Phyllovates%20sp/ooth8.jpg


----------



## agent A (May 27, 2012)

I had to freeze her

The roach bit open her abdomen and the flies sucked her guts out  

I thought they liked it dry since they came from texas


----------



## angelofdeathzz (May 27, 2012)

RIP, sometimes mantis don't ship well. changing environments, temps and even the altitude difference plus other variables can put the mantis in a type of slow shock.


----------



## CoolMantid (May 27, 2012)

Aww. I am very sorry for what happened


----------



## twolfe (May 28, 2012)

agent A said:


> I had to freeze her
> 
> The roach bit open her abdomen and the flies sucked her guts out
> 
> I thought they liked it dry since they came from texas


I'm sorry to hear that you had to freeze her. As adults, I see mine drink more than any other adult species. I try to give them a good drink now and then. I wish we had chatted more about their care.


----------



## agent A (May 28, 2012)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you had to freeze her. As adults, I see mine drink more than any other adult species. I try to give them a good drink now and then. I wish we had chatted more about their care.


Lately I think everything has been going crazy

All the Luna females r gone and attracted no males and I didn't get any eggs (1 is sterile)

Neither cecropia attracted males yet

I feel bad since like 7 members wanted these from me (with 4 females I expected at least 1 to lay eggs)

Most of the relig hatchlings r dead

But I think the air conditioner is to blame partially

I got her Friday and the humidity in my Insectorium wuz 80% (it had been all month thank god my blephs were ok lol)

Then Saturday my mom kicks the ac on and it drops to 50%

And I haven't slept yet the only reason I am here is cause I had to retrieve the moths, and the sun is rising

The lesson is make sure u know how to care for something before u get it, no matter how much u think u know abt it

Nobody ever said in any topic "phyllovates r very thirsty", and typically before getting anything (especially from yen lol) I ask all these rediculous questions

But it's better to question than assume (even if peeps get annoyed with it, better than not knowing and risking it)

Well, that's all folks, going to sleep for a few hours


----------



## agent A (May 28, 2012)

Well the Luna is still here

I didn't see her this mornin when I shined light in cage but she is in corner but I think she's done calling


----------



## CoolMantid (May 28, 2012)

I am sorry. Is Bill letting u talk to him now.....if not PM me if u need help


----------



## agent A (May 28, 2012)

so here is the gaping hole:












the culprit:






the penalty:











the question is: Justice or Revenge??? you decide!!!

and no bill hasnt replied to any emails since last weekend


----------



## Rick (May 28, 2012)

I was thinking more that the brown could be fecal staining from a sick mantis. My initial assumption is that nothing could infect the wings since they're not living tissue, but then I thought about how humans can get fungal infections on nails. But I am thinking the wing staining is fecal matter.


----------



## agent A (May 28, 2012)

Rick said:


> I was thinking more that the brown could be fecal staining from a sick mantis. My initial assumption is that nothing could infect the wings since they're not living tissue, but then I thought about how humans can get fungal infections on nails. But I am thinking the wing staining is fecal matter.


u have a point, but why would it stain the wings instead of just dropping off in a compact pellet? and why were the guts brown?


----------



## twolfe (May 28, 2012)

The brown at the end of the wings is normal with Texas Unicorn females. All three of my fresh adult females have brown at the end of the wings. I just had another one molt overnight, and it has the brown along the edge of her wings.

A few days ago I had to put an older female in the freezer. Her wings had the brown at the edge, too, and she lived as an adult for over 7 months.


----------

